# Gentoo als Mail server?

## fuzzy2904

Hallo!!

Im Bereich Linux bin ich ein völliger NOOB habe aber die Aufgabe bekommen einen Mailserver einzurichten!

Habe im Form schon nach anleitungen gesucht, aber nichts, für mich brauchbares gefunden.

Kann mir jemand helfen, oder sagen wo ich eine anständige step by step anleitung

bekommen  kann?

oder einfach einen Link posten!!

ich wäre euch sehr verbunden

Dank schon ma im vorraus 

fuzzy2904  :Question: 

----------

## ank666

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Email_System_for_the_Home_Network

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Email_System_for_the_Home_Network_Part_2

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Email_Virtual_Server_Maildrop_and_Spam_Assasin

----------

## fuzzy2904

ich danke dir erstmal aber gibt da nicht auch etwas auf deutsch???????

Denn mein Fachenglisch ist in der 8. noch nicht so gut!!!!!!!!1

----------

## ank666

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_MailServer

----------

## kurt

hi,

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_MailServer

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/virt-mail-howto.xml

gruss

kurt

----------

## ChrisM87

 *fuzzy2904 wrote:*   

> ich danke dir erstmal aber gibt da nicht auch etwas auf deutsch???????
> 
> Denn mein Fachenglisch ist in der 8. noch nicht so gut!!!!!!!!1

 

Lol, nichts gegen dich, aber lern erstmal deutsch, bevor du dich an einen Mailserver machst.

ChrisM

----------

## beejay

 *fuzzy2904 wrote:*   

> ich danke dir erstmal aber gibt da nicht auch etwas auf deutsch???????
> 
> Denn mein Fachenglisch ist in der 8. noch nicht so gut!!!!!!!!1

 

Du prellst.

Kannst Du Dir eventuell Schriftdeutsch angewöhnen? Wir sind hier nicht im GIGA-TV Forum.   :Exclamation: 

Edit:

I *fuzzy2904 wrote:*   

> m Bereich Linux bin ich ein völliger NOOB habe aber die Aufgabe bekommen einen Mailserver einzurichten!!!! 

 

Dieser Satz widerspricht sich selbst. Entweder Du hast Ahnung (und kannst ausreichend Englisch) oder Du lässt vorerst die Finger von öffentlichen Mailservern.

----------

## Sas

Wäre jedenfalls schön...

----------

## return13

lasst den armen jungen doch sein Spaß haben....

Schließlich ist das hier kein Forum nur für leute über 20 die gerade an der Uni sind, sondern für intressierte jeden alters gedacht...

Und ich finde die Tatsache an sich bewundernswert das er wenigestens versucht nen Mailserver in Linux einzurichten, denn normale Schüler der 8. Klasse scheitern für gewöhnlich selbst bei der Suse installation...

fördert die Jugend, damit ihr es später besser habt   :Laughing: 

----------

## Gekko

@Threadersteller:

Mach Dich darauf gefasst dass Du sehr viel lernen musst, wenn Du das wirklich durchziehen willst.

Regel 1: In den Howtos wird von Software geschrieben. Lerne zuerst diese Software kennen, studiere die man's, mache "Feldversuche"

Regel 2: Mach das von Regel 1 nochmal - so oft wie geht.

Regel 3: Lies die Howtos. Wenn was im Howto unklar ist fang bei Regel 1 wieder an.

Regel 4: Bevor Du das Howto durchackerst mach Dich schlau, ob das Howto für Deine Bedürfnisse richtig ist - dazu musst Du aber die verwendete Software und das Wissen rundherum (Netzwerkkram usw.) schon haben.

Regel 5: Geh mit der Schleuder ja nicht online bevor du mindestens 100%ig sicher bist, dass die Software richtig konfiguriert ist.

Regel 6: Google ist nicht die einzige Suchmaschine, mit der man das Internet mit "Howto Mailserver" auf deutschsprachig durchforsten kann  :Wink: 

Regel 7: Lerne zuallererst dein Betriebssystem kennen und zu benutzen.

Regel 8: Lerne englisch!

@alle anderen:

Lasst doch den Schwachsinn von wegen "Einer aus der 8ten Klasse kann nix" und so weiter. Was soll der Unfug? Hilft das jemandem? Geht sowas nicht freundlicher? Und wenn man sich das unnütze rumflamen schon nicht verkneifen kann sollte man wenigstens richtig zitieren lernen! Und ausserdem bin ich nach längerer Abstinenz vom Gentoo Forum richtig enttäuscht über den Umgang den manche Leute hier an den Tag legen.

----------

## tam

 *fuzzy2904 wrote:*   

> Im Bereich Linux bin ich ein völliger NOOB habe aber die Aufgabe bekommen einen Mailserver einzurichten

 

Ja toll, das ist genau das richtige zum Anfangen.   :Confused: 

Meine Vorredner haben sich vielleicht teils etwas krass ausgedrückt, aber vom Prinzip haben sie recht. Ohne Lesen bis du schwarz wirst, wirst du ds nie richtig schaffen.

Wenn du trotzdem mutig an die Sache ran willst, empfehle ich dir den Courier-MTA. (emerge -pv courier) Da kriegst du pop3, smtp, imap und webmail aus einem Guss.

----------

## makenoob

also das linux-magazin hatte in dieser Ausgabe eine relativ gute Anleitung, was man benötigt und wie es ungefähr konfiguriert sein muss... die machen das allerdings mit suse, aber so in etwa gehts auch mit gentoo, hab das so ähnlich rennen... bei bedarf schick mir kurz ne pm, dann kann ich dich dabei unterstützen.

wenn du die kiste laufen hast, dann führe einige relay-tests durch, damit die kiste net rumspamt... habe dazu auch noch links, wenn bedarf besteht und die suchmaschinen net weiterhelfen sollten.

gruß

marc

----------

## fuzzy2904

Hi!!!

Ich danke euch allen erst einmal und entschuldige mich für meine Ausdrucksweise (NOOB) und andere grammatikalische und rechtschreibe  Fehler. 

Mein Fachenglisch ist zwar nicht das beste aber ich werde es mal probiernen. Immer hin habe ich Gentoo schon mal installiert bekommen (Deutsche Anleitung)

Also noch mal Danke an alle    :Smile: 

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

ist ja alles ok, aber versprich uns bitte, dass du zuerst einige Testinstallationen machst und das Teil ordentlich absicherst, bevor du es produktiv einsetzt.

Ich selbst z.B. würde mir kaum zutrauen, einen Server mit WWW, Mail usw. von Grund auf zu konfigurieren. Höchstwahrscheinlich würde das Teil zwar nach einigen Minuten (Konfigurationszeit) schon richtig arbeiten, aber ohne genaues Wissen von der Materie weißt du ja nie, was genau du gerade alles erlaubst. Und als Admin eines Internet-Servers solltest du auch immer verfügbar sein, sofort Sicherheitsupdates einzuspielen; ja, das gilt auch für Linux (und insbesondere Gentoo "stable"  :Wink: ).

Ansonsten nimm lieber SuSe, ich musste mich letztens etwas näher damit befassen und muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich es als Desktop natürlich viel zu Klickibunti und unflexibel finde, aber für einen stabilen Server ist es gut einsetzbar und das Update kann man auch per Cronjob machen, bei Gentoo ist es ja leider ziemlich oft, dass ein Paket einfach nicht compilieren will und wenn das in einem Cronjob passieren würde, könnte man sich als Admin leicht in Sicherheit liegen. Abgesehen davon ist auf den meisten Servern schon ein SuSe vorinstalliert, mit ordentlich eingerichtetem Mail, und per Confixx (  :Embarassed:  ) geht das dann sehr bequem und sehr sicher (bis auf Confixx selbst  :Wink: ).

ChrisM

----------

## amne

 *Gekko wrote:*   

> @Threadersteller:
> 
> Mach Dich darauf gefasst dass Du sehr viel lernen musst, wenn Du das wirklich durchziehen willst.
> 
> [lange liste]
> ...

 

Genau. Jeder von uns hat mal klein angefangen. Gute Ratschläge sind hier oft hilfreich, aber was hier in in letzter Zeit manchmal abgeht gefällt mir auch gar nicht. Reisst euch bitte mal ein bisschen zusammen.

----------

## ank666

Wo steht eigentlich das es ein Produktivsystem werden soll, hat er irgendwo geschrieben 

"Hey ich hab mir mal nen Root Server gemietet, hab zwar keine Ahnung wird aber schon schief gehen"

Das Alter bzw. in welcher Klasse man ist hat doch nix damit zu tun, was man auf dem Kasten hat, oder?

Der Kerl, der den DVD Schutz (CSS) geknackt hat war damals auch erst 16, oder?

----------

## dakjo

 *fuzzy2904 wrote:*   

> Hi!!!
> 
> Ich danke euch allen erst einmal und entschuldige mich für meine Ausdrucksweise (NOOB) und andere grammatikalische und rechtschreibe  Fehler. 
> 
> Mein Fachenglisch ist zwar nicht das beste aber ich werde es mal probiernen. Immer hin habe ich Gentoo schon mal installiert bekommen (Deutsche Anleitung)
> ...

 

Da ich gerne helfe und auch mal klein angefangen habe kann ich dir nur wärmstens ans Herz legen:

Postfix Buch von OReily 

Dann noch 

emerge postfix 

und unter /usr/share/doc/postfix-RELEASE/ 

die Beispiele lesen.

Viel Spass dabei

Als zugabe kann ich dir dann noch cyrus-imapd, hierzu smartsieves empfehlen.

----------

## dakjo

 *ank666 wrote:*   

> Wo steht eigentlich das es ein Produktivsystem werden soll, hat er irgendwo geschrieben 
> 
> "Hey ich hab mir mal nen Root Server gemietet, hab zwar keine Ahnung wird aber schon schief gehen"
> 
> Das Alter bzw. in welcher Klasse man ist hat doch nix damit zu tun, was man auf dem Kasten hat, oder?
> ...

 

Ich darf vielleicht an cybersystem erinnern.

Aus der Gentoo-Devlist:

 *Quote:*   

> cybersystem 	Sascha Schwabbauer 	0x84EA0C8F 	Germany 	Developer/User relations, Jabberadmin, Mailadmin

 

Erm ist jetzt erm 16/17 oder so. Und der hats da wirklich schon drauf.

----------

## fuzzy2904

Also, hallo nochmal,

bedanke mich erstmal bei allen die ihre zeit in mich investieren, habe ja nicht so freiwilig alles begonnen! Ich mach hier ein Praktikum in der secure IT Abteilung des TÜV nrw in Köln, in der Hauptverwaltung. So und da hier niemand für mich was zu tun finden kann, meinten die alle auf einmal, los setz mal linux auf und mach daraus einen Mailserver!!! 

Damit  sollten jetzt endlich all eure Freagen bezüglich "Lass es sein kannst sowieso nix" beantwortet sein, heute konfiguriere ich erstmal mein system zu ende ziehe mir die nötigen TOOL's und dann gehts an den MAILSERVER!

fuzzy

----------

## hds

 *fuzzy2904 wrote:*   

> So und da hier niemand für mich was zu tun finden kann, meinten die alle auf einmal, los setz mal linux auf und mach daraus einen Mailserver!!! 
> 
> 

 

und das grinsen in deren gesichtern ist dir nicht aufgefallen?   :Embarassed: 

PS: dann geh auch regelmaessig auf die leute zu, und loecher die mal mit fragen - dann laesst deren grinsen nach   :Laughing: 

----------

## fuzzy2904

also, diese Taktik die leute Volllabern habe ich schon angewendet !! mittlerweile habe ich ein eigenes Büro he he he, weil die leute meine Fragerei nicht mehr ertragen können!!! :Wink: !!!! Aber Postfix ist schon drauf! und jetzt kommt  courier dann werde ich wohl KDE oder gnome drauf ziehen, weil diese schwarz weiß oberfläche sich mittlerweile in meine Augen eingebrannt hat! :Wink: 

fuzzy

----------

## hds

 *fuzzy2904 wrote:*   

> mittlerweile habe ich ein eigenes Büro he he he, weil die leute meine Fragerei nicht mehr ertragen können!!!!!!!
> 
> 

 

das koennte aber dann auch an dir selbst liegen..

 *fuzzy2904 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dann werde ich wohl KDE oder gnome drauf ziehen, 

 

dann wuerde ich dir auch ein eigenes buero geben. allerdings von aussen abschliessen   :Shocked: 

----------

## ank666

 *fuzzy2904 wrote:*   

> dann werde ich wohl KDE oder gnome drauf ziehen, weil diese schwarz weiß oberfläche sich mittlerweile in meine Augen eingebrannt hat!

 

X und eine Oberfläche ala Gnome oder KDE sind auf einem Server, 

nicht gerade die beste Idee.

Irgendwie finde ich diese Art von ABM schon ganz schön mies, 

der Hintergrund war wohl eher dich für ein paar Tage/Wochen ruhig zu stellen.

----------

## dakjo

 *hds wrote:*   

>  *fuzzy2904 wrote:*   mittlerweile habe ich ein eigenes Büro he he he, weil die leute meine Fragerei nicht mehr ertragen können!!!!!!!
> 
>  
> 
> das koennte aber dann auch an dir selbst liegen..
> ...

 

... und das ganze im tiefensten Keller der zur verfügung steht, die Tür dann noch verschweisst, den Strom abgestellt und den zugang zur Tür vermauert.

AAAARRRRGGGGGG...... auf einen Server gehört einfach kein X.

----------

## Anarcho

KDE und Gnome auf nem Server?

Naja, wenn's denn sein muss? (und wenn, dann doch bitte nur eins davon)

Aber ich würde dir vielleicht eher qmail empfehlen. Ich selber habe das auf 2 Servern am laufen und finde es recht einfach anhand des Gentoo-Howto's zu installieren (ok, man muss erstmal wissen wo die config-files liegen).

Und sicherlich solltest du gerade bei Mail-servern sehr vorsichtig vorgehen. Aber das sollte dir mittlerweile klar sein.

Aber deine Antwort bezüglich des Einsatzgebietes ist nicht ganz vollständig.

Wird es ein Server der von aussen erreichbar ist, oder nur ein interner Mail-Server?

----------

## makenoob

 *fuzzy2904 wrote:*   

> dann werde ich wohl KDE oder gnome drauf ziehen

 

damit kann man einen mailserver konfigurieren?  :Shocked: 

mach dich lieber mit den config-files (und vi  :Cool: ) vertraut, das ist besser als irgendwas auf der grafischen oberfläche zusammenschieben.

ich selbst bin ein fan von webmin (was ebenfalls nicht wirklich auf einen server gehört) aber mit den configfiles komm ich da besser zurecht und der zerlegt mir auch net die konfig

----------

## Anarcho

Naja, grafische Web-Oberflächen bedeuten immer ein risiko auf dem Server, bzw. alles was man nicht unbdeingt braucht für den normalen Betrieb eines Servers bedeutet ein Risiko.

Daher lautet die Devise: Nur das zu installieren was auf wirklich benötigt wird. 

Und da du eh direkt am Server arbeitest, stelle sie so ein das sie nur von Localhost erreichbar sind.

----------

## ank666

 *makenoob wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mach dich lieber mit den config-files (und vi ) vertraut,

 

Ich find nano um einiges besser als vi und nano ist ja bei Gentoo sowieso schon der Standard-Editor.

----------

## makenoob

 *ank666 wrote:*   

> Ich find nano um einiges besser als vi und nano ist ja bei Gentoo sowieso schon der Standard-Editor.

 

naja, das mag schon sein, aber ich hab numal mit vi unter suse angefangen, es ist zwar die pest, aber doch sehr mächtig... außerdem habsch die befehlsreferenz auf dem mauspad  :Smile: 

irgendwann werd ich auch mal die farben anpassen müssen, weil blau auf schwarz sieht man net allzugut  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## hds

also vi zum editieren von config files ist genauso oversized wie KDE   :Laughing: 

auf meinem server liegt nichtmals vi. brauch ich nicht. um durch die verzeichnisse zu fliegen nutze ich den guten alten mc (midnight commander), das tuts voellig - und duerfte auch fuer neulinge recht simpel zu bedienen sein, auch wenn man von DOS oder Windoze kommt.

My2Cents

//edit: bei meinem server liegt auch kein mauspad   :Wink: 

----------

## fuzzy2904

also, das vorhaben kann wirklich nur aus 2 Gründen stattfinden, 1. einem anfänger, lerning by doing beizubringen, wie ein Linux server aufgebaut wird oder einfach um mich still zu stellen, aber ich glaube eher das zweite!! und ausserdem soll der mailserver nur intern laufen also nur im home net! nix externes soll rein!!! und was gibts da für Alternativen, ausser x für einen server??

fuzzy

----------

## hds

 *fuzzy2904 wrote:*   

> und was gibts da für Alternativen, ausser x für einen server??
> 
> 

 

mc

die "GUI" hat alles was du brauchst.

----------

## makenoob

 *hds wrote:*   

> bei meinem server liegt auch kein mauspad  

 

bei meinem server auch net, aber an meinem desktop  :Wink: 

 *fuzzy2904 wrote:*   

> und was gibts da für Alternativen, ausser x für einen server?? 

 

console (und webmin)

gruß

marc

----------

## logon

Warum soll er da kein X drauf machen? So wie das Aussieht wird das Gerät sowieso niemand ernsthaft als Produktivsystem einsetzen wollen. Das wäre doch sehr unvorsichtig. Nichts gegen Ihn, aber selbst der TÜV sollte etwas mehr Anforderungen an seine Systemadministratoren stellen.

Mach ruhig X und Kde drauf. Tut doch niemandem Weh. Und meld Dich da dann auch ruhig als root an. Dann kannst du wenigstens direkt in alle Dateien rein. Merke Dir einfach nur, solltest Du irgendwann mal einen Server installieren bei dem es drauf ankommt, mach all das AUF GARKEINEN FALL.

Nicht weil X sonderlich unsicher wär, sondern einfach weil jede Zusätliche Software weitere Sicherheitslücken in sich haben kann, und genau das willst du vermeiden. Also installierst du so wenig Software wie möglich.

----------

## Anarcho

Naja, das sehe ich anders. 

Wenn man sich schon früh an solche Dinge gewöhnt, bleibt man dabei.

Also warum nicht gleich "richtig" anfangen.

X+KDE macht nur Sinn, wenn du auf dem Rechner auch was anderes machen willst als nur Serverdineste.

Üblichweise wird am Server selber nicht gearbeitet sonder von nem Desktop per ssh.

Und sich mit der Konsole zu beschäftigen ist doch eh der 1. Punkt beim linux-lernen.

----------

## Haldir

Versuchs statt X und Konsorten mal mit Webmin, damit solltest du 90% aller Einstellungen deines Servers konfigurieren können...

----------

## fuzzy2904

Also, aktueller Stand:

KDE ist am kompilieren, MC läuft  :Laughing:  also ist somit das erste nützliche prog was nach X -org anläft! :Wink:  habe jetzt schon mal angefangen mit MYsql usw. kompiliert jetzt auch im momment! was auch ziemlich bewundernswert ist nachdem Gnome abschmierte beim connecten zum Proxy!!!

fuzzy

----------

## hds

und wo soll jetzt der lerneffekt sein  :Shocked: 

wenn du rumspielen willst, mach das doch zuhause, und was hat das mit dem topic mailserver ueberhaupt noch zu tun? sogar mysql hast du installiert <kopfschuettel>

ich denke mal, das wird sich auch mal jemand ansehen was du da machst, oder? und nicht selten kann man spaeter mal dort anfangen, wo man sein praktikum gemacht hat.

denk mal drueber nach   :Shocked: 

----------

## makenoob

 *hds wrote:*   

> und wo soll jetzt der lerneffekt sein 
> 
> wenn du rumspielen willst, mach das doch zuhause, und was hat das mit dem topic mailserver ueberhaupt noch zu tun? sogar mysql hast du installiert <kopfschuettel>

 

nuja, bei mir ist mysql das backend zu postfix, wo die aliase, virtuser und virtuellen domains etc drinstehen... also meines erachtens, sollte die config in diese richtung gehen, hat mysql durchaus eine berechtigung.

@fuzzy:

der lerneffekt ist größer, wenn du ohne X arbeitest... mir persönlich sind die konfigurationsoberflächen teilweise zu unflexibel, aber so, wie er am besten zurecht kommt, wenns eh net produktiv genutzt werden soll

----------

## Anarcho

Was soll denn immer dieses "wenns eh nicht produktiv eingesetzt werden soll"?

Soll er es von anfang an falsch lernen? Soll er es doch so machen als wenn es produktiv eingesetzt werden soll. Das ist es was man lernen muss. Es richtig zu machen und sicher. Nicht es irgendwie hinzubekommen!

----------

## chrib

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Was soll denn immer dieses "wenns eh nicht produktiv eingesetzt werden soll"?
> 
> Soll er es von anfang an falsch lernen? Soll er es doch so machen als wenn es produktiv eingesetzt werden soll. Das ist es was man lernen muss. Es richtig zu machen und sicher. Nicht es irgendwie hinzubekommen!

 

Full Ack.

Allerdings sollte sich auch der Praktikumsanbieter um den Praktiken kümmern (ok, ich kenn nur die Aussage vom OP) und nicht einfach nur sagen: Hier mach das, dann hast Du was zu tun. Learning by Doing ist zwar interessant, aber wenn man eine kompetente Hilfe vor Ort hat, die man fragen kann wenn es irgendwo klemmt, dann ist das m.E. um einiges wertvoller.

----------

## hds

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Was soll denn immer dieses "wenns eh nicht produktiv eingesetzt werden soll"?
> 
> 

 

wohlmoeglich ist sein nick programm (makenoob)

SCNR

ps: nicht boes gemeint makenoob, aber ich konnte echt nicht widerstehen)   :Laughing: 

----------

## makenoob

 *hds wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Was soll denn immer dieses "wenns eh nicht produktiv eingesetzt werden soll"?
> 
>  
> 
> wohlmoeglich ist sein nick programm (makenoob)
> ...

 

jaja, schon ok...

ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt, dass ers nicht anständig lernen soll... nur erst schreien hier alle auf, er soll bloß das ganze x-gerümpel da runterlassen, und dann soll er doch draufmachen, weil der server eh inner "gesicherten" umgebung läuft. es kommt immer darauf an, unter welchen gestichtspunkten man das alles betrachtet, genausowenig wie hier im internen netz die "windows firewall" auf keinem der clients läuft.

und wie einige vorgänger es schon erwähnten, gibt es regeln, die man beachten muss, was aber auch umgebungsabhängig betrachtet werden sollte.

ps: ich bin nicht dafür, das er X nehmen sollte

----------

## hds

ja, war auch nicht gegen dich (wie gesagt). nur wenn ich schon ein praktikum mache, dann sollte ich das auch ernst nehmen. und nun hat er halt eine aufgabe bekommen. soweit so gut. wenn was unklar ist - halt fragen:

wo soll der server (theoretisch) eingesetzt werden?

wieviele user ca.?

welche clients (win/gemischt/whatever)?

ssl, (ja/nein)

usw usw.. das mal nachzufragen haette sicher einen besseren eindruck bei der firma hinterlassen, als einfach wild irgendwas drauf los zu installieren. ferner zeugen konkrete nachfragen auch von eigeninteresse.

naja, was solls.. ist ja nicht mein problem.

----------

